# Good day but still no oysters



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Is anyone finding any oysters?I thought for sure wede find some today but nota.Still lotsa agaricus and some primordial chickens.which where excellent.Plus grilled dove..


----------



## cinci-novice shroomer (Oct 19, 2012)

@ant
Was out for several hours today looking for oysters as well! None were found however, but I did find A LOT of tree ear/wood ear, and a few velvet foot, but no oysters. Will the warmer weather help them?
Also, how were you able to change your profile picture on here?


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

bbPress Post Toolbar does not support your browser version.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

The young chickens were an added surprise, agaricus nice and fresh, an old hen but still good and good times. Seafood is next oysters after the next rain.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally some LBS On the oysters.Plus 6 other eatables.Plenty of sharing and happy friends.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Lion's mane, shaggy manes, agricus and fresh fall oysters. Just add deer.http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.127106577441123.28329.100004253435530&amp;type=1&amp;l=57999270f2


----------

